
1.1B taxi rides benchmark on the GPU- and PostgreSQL-powered BrytlytDB - marklit
http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-aws-ec2-p2-16xlarge-brytlytdb.html
======
pgv
We at Brytlyt ([http://www.brytlyt.com/](http://www.brytlyt.com/)) are happy
to answer any questions about Brytlyt's GPU Database.

------
laacz
It's really rare that I see a story on HN with 100+ points without any
discussion going on in comments. Keeps me wondering..

